# Need some advice



## upsetmom (Jun 3, 2012)

My 14 year old daughter has had the flu, diarrhea and bad abdominal pain for over a week. Friday i took her back to the specialist and he did a stool test to check for infection. He said if there was no infection she will be back on prednisole. In the meantime if she gets worse i was told to take her to emergency. Well today she had a fair bit of blood in her diarrhea. Is this normal with IBD ? Should i be worried? Her abdominal pain is not much worse. We go back to the doctor in 2 days. .She has been taking sulfalazine, buscupan for pain, lomotil for diarrhea (which is not helping). Dont know what i should do in the mean time.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi upsetmom and :welcome:

I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter. :hug: My daughter was also diagnosed when she 14, tough age to have be dealing with this.  

What diagnosis has your daughter been given and how was she diagnosed? 

Blood is not unusual when flaring and particularly if there is large bowel disease but I would have to ask, is this a new symptom for her? If so then the doctor needs to be informed. 

How long was her course of Prednisone and when did she complete it? 

If the pain and bleeding have stabilised and they don't increase in intensity and amount I would sit on it until you see the doctor again but be sure and document everything that has been happening over the weekend. If either of these symptoms worsen or further appear, like vomiting, I would have her seen to there and then. 

I hope things settle down hun. Good luck and let us know how you are getting on!

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 3, 2012)

She had a colonoscopy 2 months ago and was diagnosed with unidentified colitis (possibly crohns) her whole bowel was inflammed. She was then put on prednisole for a month then sulfalazine she was ok for a few weeks.Its so heartbeaking watching your child suffer and theres not much you can do. Thanks for the advice


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh Mum you are so right, there is nothing more heartbreaking than watching your child suffer and all the while knowing there is nothing you can do to take it away from them and make it your own. :hug: 

One month of Prednisone is in my mind about a third to half of what a normal course would be. Perhaps the course wasn't aggressive enough to control the inflammation in the first place??

Do you know what the biopsies from the scope showed? 

Did they tell you why the colitis is unidentified? 

Sorry for all the questions! :eek2: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 3, 2012)

Biopsy result reads: appearances of specimens are consistant with an active idiopathic ibd of uncertain type. The extent of inflamation and increasing severity from the caecum to the sigmoid colon would be infavour of uc but absence of active inflammation in the rectum is rather unusual in this context, Therfore, particularly in light of the granulomatous gastritis, the possibility of cd cannot be excluded. Clinical pathological correlation is needed.

This is what the report says cant seem to get any answers or information from the doctor. It took 8 months to convince him to do the colonoscopy he didnt seem concerned.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for info. 

I can see why they have thrown CD into the mix with the presence of granulomas in the stomach. 

Is there any plan for further testing to try to determine one way or the other if it is in fact Crohn's? 

I don't much like the sound of your doc, doesn't sound very proactive at all.  Any chance of getting a second opinion? Is the specialist a Paediatrician or a Paediatric Gastroenterologist? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 3, 2012)

No plans for further testings. He is a colorectal surgeon she is his youngest patient. I have thought about changing doctors
thanks


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 3, 2012)

The doctor told me meds were the same for cd and uc.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 3, 2012)

Now this is my personal opinion...

Surgeons are very good at what they do but they are not the doc to see for the ongoing treatment of IBD, a gastroenterologist is. I know your daughter doesn't have a firm diagnosis and to me that is another sound reason to see a gastroenterologist and not a surgeon. 

Again, in my opinion I don't know why the surgeon hasn't passed you onto a gastroenterologist. 

Sarah's first visit to a gastroenterologist was post diagnosis...long story! :lol: We live in the north west of the state and so chose an adult GI that was highly recommended and was closer to home but had I lived in Sydney, or close to it, I would have asked for a referral to the Sydney Children's Hospital. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 3, 2012)

The 5ASA's have preparations that target different areas of the bowel. 5ASA's are a more modern drug and are the metabolite of the much older drug Sulfasalazine. They are a mild drug that works topically on the bowel and yes it is used for both UC and CD as are all the other drugs. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 3, 2012)

A few times he mentioned that he was going to refer us but he never has i'll be asking for the referral when we go back in a few days
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't expect you to say exactly where you are but what general area are you in?


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 3, 2012)

Close to sydney


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 3, 2012)

Say no more! :lol:

Good luck hun. I hope you have solid answers and relief for your girl very soon! 

Dusty.


----------



## Sascot (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear your daughter is suffering!  I would also hold off going to the ER if you see the doctor in 2 days.  I agree with Dusty, it's worth chasing that referral - a GI specialist is much more up to date with all latest treatments and more sympathetic to what these children have to go through!!  I don't see the GI very often - once every 3 months, but we have an IBD nurse on call Monday - Friday, a number for the childrens ward in case we need them and a local paediatrician that liaises with both the nurse and the GI!
Good luck with it - keep pushing, don't let them make you feel like you are over-reacting or being a pushy mom, we just want our kids to feel well!


----------



## Dazzafarr (Jun 3, 2012)

vancomycin + salazopyrin with a dose of diet:
Fish,veg,fruit following a follow up - ruling out other possible causes:
Bacterium colitis, CD etc.

Rectal bleeding is a symptom of colitis.
Always best to speak to GI when new symptoms arise.
A doctor isn't a doctor if he isn't interested.
Get a second opinion, maybe request for a referral for a decent doctor in your location.


----------



## my little penguin (Jun 3, 2012)

So Sorry you are going through this-
 As others have said keep pushing- you know your kiddo best.
Even if the numbers seem ok but something feels off in your mom gut- keep at it.
DS also did pentasa for a month- no real help there.
We went on to other drugs including 6-mp.
Hope the GI can help you this week.


----------



## LilyRose (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi upsetmum, 

And I can fully understand why you are upset. it is s hard to be suddenly faced with something like this.

I would also agree to see a paed garstroenterologist for the ongoing management. They would then refer back to a surgeon as needed.

I hope things imporve soon.
Let us knwo how you go.

Take good care,
LilyRose


----------



## Suzysu (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry you have been through so much - I agree with everyone else you should get a referral to a paediatric gastroenterologist - good luck - thinking of you xx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi everyone just an update on my daughter early this morning she had black bits of blood through her diarrhea. I gave her some lomotil and things seem to have settled down today. One more day till we see doc.
She has missed so much school this year she's worried she'll repeat.
thanks for all the advice


----------



## Farmwife (Jun 4, 2012)

I just wanted to pop by and say hi.
Sorry to hear what's happening. I hope you get some answers from your doctor.

Welcome aboard.

Farmwife


----------



## Dazzafarr (Jun 4, 2012)

Upsetmom, dark colored blood usually indicates dried blood.
Hopefully the GI can help tomorrow. Goodluck!


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone just got back from the doc.
My daughter dosn't have an infection so he has put her back on prednisole 50mg  then decreasing by 10mg every 5 days and he has increased her sulfalazine to 3 twice a day.
We also got a referal to a gastroenteroligist might have to wait a few months to see him.
I hope things improve real soon.
thanks for all the advice


----------



## Dazzafarr (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm guessing by the few months that you are referring to centre of digestive diseases at five dock.
If you make a consultation you have to wait months.
If you call up and request a colonoscopy/endoscopy you get a small consultation before you get knocked out.
This saved me months of waiting! I only had to wait a few weeks


----------



## tots (Jun 5, 2012)

I am so sorry your daughter is suffering!

With the presence of dark blood- it indicates old blood- alot of times
higher up in the tract so to speak. Be the squeaky wheel! If she is
bleeding you want to see a gasrto as soon as you can wiggle your
way in!

Good Luck!
Lauren


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 5, 2012)

Aparently he works through the hospital system and he's very busy.
The secretary tried to make the appointment but the line was busy so she is going to call me back.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 5, 2012)

We told him she has been bleeding and he said he was't concerned about the bleeding only about her pain.


----------



## izzi'smom (Jun 5, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello and welcome!! Sorry for all you are going through...hoping that you get some answers soon and that you are able to get in with another doc...it does not sound like this one is a good fit for you at all!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 6, 2012)

So good to hear you got a referral.  If the you have a long wait for an appointment I would start hounding them to get in sooner. :wink: 

I am still a little puzzled as to the quick tapers this guy does with Pred???

Good luck!

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Catherine (Jun 6, 2012)

upsetmom

Maybe a trip back to your GP to discuss the pred taper.  My daughter was dx in end of January and she is still on pred 7mg per day.  We have a couple of times going back to a high dose of pred due to pain.  Sarah's GI doesnot want her to pain.  It may help to explain to the GP how the pain gets worse when she tapers.  It was our GP gave us the script for 1mg pred tablets.  The GP also order blood tests for Sarah when we couldn't get back to the GI to pick them up when the GI want them the same day.


----------



## bor (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi - I just wanted to let you know that I see a GI in Sydney with my 16 year old daughter and I got in to him in less than a week. One way to get in FAST is to get your GP to make the appointment on your behalf. It's horrible when you are just put on a waiting list. I could recommend a few names if you need. 
Hang in there xxx


----------



## kimmidwife (Jun 6, 2012)

Upset mom,
I just wanted to say Hi. I am glad you are getting in to see a GI doc. We also had a lengthy wait to get into to our initial appt with our GI doc here in the USA. We managed to sneak through and get seen sooner by bringing my daughter into the pediatric emergency of the same hospital. (she had very severe pain so we decided she could not wait.) I was so glad we took her in. She was place in the hospital and had a colonoscopy the next day and then started on treatment. I hope you guys can get in sooner and get your daughter on the appropriate treatments.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice i just rang to see when her appointment is and apparently they can't make the appointment till they get the refferal.


----------



## kimmidwife (Jun 6, 2012)

If they can't get it soon I would think about going through the ER.


----------



## lynnerbug54 (Jun 6, 2012)

hey upset mom .... i just wanted to stop by and say thinking of you and your daughter.... poor dear i was diagnosised at 17 and it sucked much less at just 14 .... i would recommend possible home school or another alturnitive to schooling till the pain and everything is under control.... i know how hard it is trying to go through one school day with untreated crohns and wish it upon no one ..... i also just wanted to say i know the dr. isn't concered about the blood but don't just write it off anemia can just sneak out of no where so you may want to watch for the signs ...... sending my love


----------



## LilyRose (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi upsetmum,

Have you been to talk this through with your GP, they can refer your daughter to other Gastroenterologists, or a Hospital gastro clinic.

Have a look at Sydney Children's Hopsital Crohn's clinic info - it was good for information.

You GP might have some thoughts on the best approach to getting the right specialist care for your daughter. And of course you can always go through Emergnecy dept if you need to.

Let us know how things are going.
take care

LilyRose


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 7, 2012)

My GP has been on holidays for the last few weeks. I have an appointment with him next week i'll definetly be disscussing everthing with him.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 7, 2012)

I's been 2 days on predisone and she still has diarrhea, no bleeding and a bit of pain. Does pred take longer to work after the first time?
First time we saw imediate results.


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 7, 2012)

UGH!  Sorry no advice here as my daughter has only been on Prednisone once and it did take a day or two to work but she was in hospital and pretty bad off.  

I hope she gets relief soon and that you can get in to a GI quick and get on your way.


----------



## Sascot (Jun 7, 2012)

Sorry never had Pred, so no advice.  Just sending warm thoughts - hope it works soon!


----------



## bor (Jun 7, 2012)

my daughter has been on pred for a few months now. Every time we taper she gets worse. They have been playing around with her medication for a while now. Hang in there. The sooner you see specialist the better. xx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Dear bor
 I'm so sorry to hear about your daughter.I hope she gets better soon.
I'ts so horrible to watch them suffer and theres not much you can do.
I was hoping the pred would work just as quick as last time 
take care


----------



## kimmidwife (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Upsetmom,
Prednisone can take longer to work especially if it is not the right dose. Sometimes you may need a higher dose to begin with. I would give it another day and then call the doctor. What is her dose currently? How tall is she and how much does she weigh? that influences the amount she should be on. If she is not improving and your GP is still away maybe you should think about taking her to the ER. I know I said that once already but for us it was the best decision. We got proper care and got my daughter on meds right away.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 7, 2012)

She is on 50mg and reducing by 10mg every 5 days.
Weight is 45kg, height 160cm she has lost about 5kg in 2 weeks.
Her appetite has improved already so that might be a good sign will wait to see what happens till tomorrow.
Before she was diagnoed i took her to ER and they did absolutly nothing , apart fom a blood test. They didn't even give her stronger pain killers. And sent us home.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 8, 2012)

The taper seems to quick from what I have read on this site.  Glad she feeling better.
Have you tried a supplement like ensure, you can get it from the chemist.

Your experience with the ER is very similar to Sarah's before dx.  Just blood tests, chest x-ray, no pain killers at all.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 8, 2012)

My son has only been on Pred once but I have read on the forum where some people don't get as quick a response the second time. 
My son didn't really respond the first time, I do think it stabilised him but he had other complications happening.

I still think the Pred taper is too quick. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## momoftwinboys (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi there 
Hope your daughter is doing better. My son was on 30mg with a drop of 5 each week so your daughters is quicker than his was. Do not have any answers...just sharing sons experience. Good luck


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 9, 2012)

Day 4  things have finally settled down today no pain, no nausea, no fever and so far no diarrhea. And a good appetite.
Will be talking to my GP about keeping her on pred longer.
thanks everyone


----------



## Sascot (Jun 9, 2012)

That's really great - glad her symptoms are settling - long may it last!!


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 9, 2012)

OH YAY!  So glad things are settling down for her.  Crossing my fingers that the taper goes well!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Farmwife (Jun 9, 2012)

So glad to hear the better update.:dance:
I hope all continues as planned!:hug:


Farmwife


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update! So fab to hear that things are finally settling, YAY! I so hope it continues this way for daughter, bless her...:hug:

:goodluck: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 9, 2012)

:frown: I spoke too soon diarrhea is back and worse, she has been on the toilet all morning.
I have stopped her sulfasalazine today to see if it makes a difference.
Is this ever gonna end?


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no!  So sorry:frown: Do you think it is time to go to the ER?  I know you didn't get much satisfaction the last time.  Poor pumpkin.  Is the GP appointment this week for her?  I hope she gets back on track soon!


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 9, 2012)

She is refusing to go to the hospital as we waited there all day last time for nothing so i might just take her to the medical centre to see what they suggest.


----------



## Farmwife (Jun 9, 2012)

Don't worry I speak to early most of the time. That's why I type more than I talk.:ybiggrin:
Is she any better?
 I know my 3 yr, old Grace is having the runs which is new for us.:frown: 
I do hope she gets better. Keep updating us!:heart:

:soledance:Farmwife


----------



## Farmwife (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, you updated already. I hope you get answers. 
Farmwife


----------



## Catherine (Jun 9, 2012)

Did she taper today?  Did she eat anything different in say the last 24 hours.  Good luck at medical centre.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 10, 2012)

Just got back from the doctor he said to keep her on 50mg for the next 5 days, keep her fluids up and to watch out for blood, pain or vomiting .


----------



## Catherine (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad the gp visit went well.


----------



## Suzysu (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh no I hope she improves soon, so sorry she got worse again - big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 10, 2012)

How is she doing today?  Better I hope!


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 10, 2012)

Apart from the diarrhea she isn't too bad 
I decided to give her sulfalazine this morning im scared things might get worse.


----------



## kimmidwife (Jun 10, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing a little better!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 11, 2012)

Good lord, what a roller coaster ride you are having! :hug: 

Good to hear that things are settling again and I have fingers, toes and everything else crossed that it stays that way! 

Thinking of you, :heart:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi everyone i feel like i'm not getting anywhere.
The last few days i've been ringing to see when my daughters appointment is with the gastroenterologist all i kept getting told was the line is always busy so i'll ring you back when i have a date.
Well i found DR......... number and rang myself , they hadn't even received the referral yet. 
Any way DR.......... doesn't see patients under 16 so now i'm back to square one.
I have an appointment with GP tomorrow so i'll have to ask him.
In the meantime  my daughter isn't to bad but still has diarrhea.

take care everyone


----------



## LilyRose (Jun 13, 2012)

What a HUGE rollercoster. I just wanted to say 'Thinking of you'. I hope the docs can see her sooner rather than later so you can get a clear plan of action and then hopefully things will start to settle.

Let us know how things go tomorrow.

Take care of yourelves.

Best wishes,
Lily Rose


----------



## sandramaggie (Jun 13, 2012)

Fingers crossed for your daughter. Just for info my daughter ( 15YRS ) was put on prednisolone - 60mg for 2 weeks and then tapering by 5mg every week - I agree with the others on this one - your taper does seem kind of abrupt.

take care x


----------



## Catherine (Jun 13, 2012)

Good luck with getting referral from the gp.  Are you willing yo go private?   I would try and get a couple of names if possible and ring them and get a referal to the one who will see her first.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 13, 2012)

Yeah we pay privately now.
It's so hard because i also care for my sick husband and can't work and medicare dont give you much back.
Its costing us a fortune on doctors bills


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 13, 2012)

Like it's not enough you have to deal with the confusion and ups and downs of this disease but to get the run around just trying to get an appointment??!! NO FAIR!  I am so sorry you have having these troubles but it is obvious that your daughter has an amazing mom willing to do whatever it takes to get her well and what a full plate you have.  Remember to take care of yourself too.   :kiss:

Keep us posted!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 13, 2012)

Upsetmom

How close are you to the safe net?  Once you get over the safety net you will get a lot more back from medicare.  Our appointment yesterday with GI was $120 and I got $108.60 back.

If your daughter is having the faecal calprotection test (which is not covered by Medicare). You need to call the testing agencies for a price.  I have had two quotes for this test one of $75 and $55.  I used the one that quotes $55 and end up being charged $40.

Have you tried applying for a Health care card?

Hope the above helps.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 14, 2012)

We just got back from the doctors he's told me to keep her on 50mg pred till we see gastroenteroligist. Have to ring and make an appointment tomorrow.
He said she should'nt be suffering like this.

We have just reached our safety net. Colonoscopy cost us $500 we got nothing back and we do have a health care card which helps with meds

thanks


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 14, 2012)

upsetmom said:


> He said she should'nt be suffering like this.


No she shouldn't be!  I hope you get an appointment quick!


----------



## kimmidwife (Jun 14, 2012)

that is terrible that she is suffering it is so unfair what our babies have to deal with. any word on the gi appt yet?


----------



## Sascot (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry she is still struggling, hope you get the GI appointment really soon!


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 15, 2012)

Still no appointment yet.

The doctor that doesn't see patients under 16 will get a call from the specialist to see if they would make an acception to see my daughter as the other doctor we had a refferal to has a waiting time of 2 months can't believe all this hassle JUST to make an appointment.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 15, 2012)

Is the Gi you have the referral with the only GI in the  practice.  I don't whether this apply in NSW or just Victoria, we were able to see any GI in the same practice.  Ask to be put on the cancellation list, our first appointment was schedule for early February.  Sarah had been seen twice, had colonscopy and dx by this date.  I rang the practice, reporting continue pain and loss of weight.  Sarah has been seen by two GI in the practice we only have a referral for one.

Sarah GI if not even the GI we have a referral too.

It also maybe a good idea, to find out which hospital the GI practise at.  If you decide to make a trip to emergency I would go to that hospital if possible and say you have appointment with said GI on such date.


----------



## Sascot (Jun 15, 2012)

That's frustrating for you!  I thought the UK was really bad for initial referrals - minimum 3 months (kill or cure :ysmile I remember getting a letter back a few years ago saying "if you still need this appointment, please phone to get your day and time" - that just said it all.  
Do you have the number for the new guys secretary?  I have found it very benefical if you can get on the good side of the secretary. If they remember you and feel sorry about your child, then you are more likely to be phoned if there is maybe a cancellation sooner.


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 15, 2012)

Today we were told this doctor works privately too at the same place.
So hopefully now we are going private he might accept someone under 16.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## LilyRose (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope you get some specialist input soon. It seems awful you are having to go through all this just to get an appointment. 

Take care,
LiliyRose


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 15, 2012)

I was going to suggest that the doctor call the GI and speak to him about your daughter but looking back I see that is going to happen. 

My daughter was 14 when she saw an adult GI. When I made the initial phone call the receptionist said that he does not take patients under 16. I told her that I was not travelling to the city to see a GI when she would have to change in 18 months anyway. I asked her to either put me through to the doctor or I would wait on the line until she went and asked him if he would accept my daughter as a patient. She went and asked and he said that it was no problem. With any luck when the doctor speaks with him you will get the same response. Good luck!

Dusty. xxx


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 15, 2012)

DustyKat said:


> I told her that I was not travelling to the city
> Dusty. xxx


What's with all the city haters?!


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 16, 2012)

Can't say...secret country folk business. :ybiggrin:


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 18, 2012)

I just can't believe this, doc spoke to GI and he won't accept my daughter because she's not 16 got a few more other GI but earliest appointment is 4th sep. My GP said to leave her on 50mg pred till we see GI that will be  3 months in total is that too long to be on a high dose?


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 19, 2012)

Just rang to make the appointment now it's on the 24th sept but the secretary told me she would ring if there was a cancelation as she shouldn't be waiting that long to see the GI. for her condition. I also told her she is obviously on the wrong medication as she is constantly sick .So hopefully she gets her in sooner.


----------



## Sascot (Jun 19, 2012)

That's shocking - 3 months is not great news.  That is good if she is on a cancellation list.  Keep phoning once a week so that you will be on the secretary's mind the minute someone cancels.  Will be thinking of you!


----------



## LilyRose (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi there,

I can't believe how hard this is for you just to have your daughter see the right specialist.

Have you asked your GP whetehr you should go in to Emergency at a public hospital in the mean time? And how about getting a referral to an outpatients clinic at a public hospital?

Sydney Children's Hopsital has a great website about their Crohns' clinic  - just google it. 

Hopefully a cancellation will come up really quickly for you, so you can start getting the right information, advice and best treatment for your daughter.

Take care,
Lily Rose


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 19, 2012)

She is quite stable on the pred at the moment but i wouldn't hesitate to take her to ER if needed.
The childrens hospital had a long wait so we thought going private would get her in earlier so hopefully there's a cancelation.
Any way i googled DR name and it said she was a pediatric surgeon would that be a GI or not.
I am so upset and confused


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 19, 2012)

Just received a phone call there was a cancelation 
Finally an appointment on the 3rd of july.
That was lucky i only waited 24hrs for a cancelation.
Hope things finally start moving in the right direction:ylol2::ylol2::ylol2:


----------



## jmckinley (Jun 19, 2012)

Great news about the cancellation! Now you will get some answers much sooner!


----------



## crohnsinct (Jun 19, 2012)

YAY YAY YAY!!!!!:dance: Cancellations rule!  I hope it all goes well!


----------



## Catherine (Jun 19, 2012)

Great news, ask to stay on the cancellation list for a sooner appointment.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank goodness for the cancellation!  

So it is a paediatric surgeon you are seeing? This is not the same as a Gastroenterologist and a GI would be preferable for ongoing care but the main thing is you are getting seen and seen very soon. Good luck! I so hope all goes well and your daughter gets some much needed peace and relief, bless her. 

Thinking of you, :heart:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 22, 2012)

Would anyone know if the sulfasalzine could cause my daughters diarrhea as i have stopped it a few times since she started predizone and she improved each time. 
But as soon as she starts the sulfasalzine again her diarrhea comes back.
I have decided to stop completly till we see the doctor.
Is this a safe thing to do?
I honestly believe that they are the cause of her problems.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 27, 2012)

Diarrhoea is a side effect of Sulfasalazine so it could well be possible that it is the cause of the her problems. You would have to think that given it improves each time the medication is stopped then it is the medication causing it. 

How is your daughter doing now? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 28, 2012)

She's doing much better now that we stopped the sulfasalazine.
The only problem is her back has been hurting don't know why.

Dusty i was reading one of your old posts saying your daughter 
hadn't started puberty till after her operation.
My daughter doesn't look anywhere near starting and she'll 
be 15 in a few months. She looks more like she's 10.
Do girls keep developing even if the disease active?


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 28, 2012)

Where is her back hurting? 
It isn't uncommon to have back pain when flaring. For some it can be an extra intestinal manifestation (EIM) and for others it is a direct of the inflamed bowel. 

I think that eventually she would go through puberty even with active Crohn's but it may affect her eventual height if the disease isn't brought under control. I have certainly know of others here that have had active disease throughout their early and mid teens and puberty has still taken place. Some have had their height affected and others not. Just another of those highly and frustratingly individual aspects of this disease. :voodoo:

Sarah was not quite 14 and half when she had surgery and yes, she too looked like it wasn't even close. It took Sarah a good 6 months to regain anything like decent condition post operatively and when she hit about 15 it started and over the next 12 months the change was astounding! The look on the GI's face was classic. :lol: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 28, 2012)

Her lower back hurts more to the right.
She complains about it all the time.
We see the specialist she has been seeing 
tomorrow so i'll mention it to him.


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, I would mention it. 

It could either be the inflamed bowel presenting as pain in the back or perhaps inflammation of the sacroiliac joint??? 

Good luck for tomorrow! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jun 29, 2012)

We saw the specialist that's been treating my daughter for the last few months. He finally admitted he wasn't the doctor to treat her all along and he didn't have any idea what he should give her because of her age and side have effects.
He wished us all the best for the future.
I'm so angry we wasted all these months when she could have been treated properly from the beginning .
Any way i hope everything goes well on tuesday with the pediatric gastro.
I also want to thank everyone especially Dusty for all the advice and information i have received.
Very much appreciated.


----------



## Suzysu (Jun 29, 2012)

How awful - at least he admitted it - but perhaps it would have been better had he mentioned this months ago - good luck for tuesday - I hope she gets the advice and treatment that she needs xxxx


----------



## DustyKat (Jun 29, 2012)

Good lord! I bet it was all you could do not to punch him fair in the face! Grrrrrrrr. Yes, at least he finally admitted it but he still gets the...:voodoo: 

Good luck for Tuesday! Fingers, toes and everything else crossed...:goodluck: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## LilyRose (Jul 2, 2012)

Thinking of you. Let us know how the appointment goes.

take care,

LilyRose


----------



## Sascot (Jul 2, 2012)

Good luck for the appointment, hope all goes well!


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope all went well hun...:hug:

Thinking of you, 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 3, 2012)

Today we saw the doctor and yes she was a pediatric GI .

I was a little bit dissapointed.

I was hoping she'll try her on different medication after
explaining that she kept getting better after stopping
sulfasalazine but she told me it wouldn't be the sulfasalazine
causing the diarrhea and to put her back on them.

Any way she did a blood test (the first since she has been
diagnosed) and said she will contact me to tell me if i should
start reducing the prednisone or not .We will be reducing by 5mg
every week.

She has also referred us to Randwick childrens hospital where she
also works . Appointment is to be within 6 to 8 weeks.
Too long to wait if things dont start improving.

Today i feel the same as the day she was diagnosed very afraid.


----------



## Sascot (Jul 3, 2012)

I am so sorry the appointment didn't go as well as you were hoping.  Seems wrong to give her the same medication when it clearly isn't working.  Sometimes I just don't understand these doctors, they never seem to believe that us moms know anything when we know our kids best!  If the diarrhea starts again try phoning the GI again and letting her know.  The whole point of meds is to make them better not worse.  Is there anyone else you can try? Another GI doc at that kids hospital?
Hope the meds work and you can stop worrying!


----------



## Suzysu (Jul 3, 2012)

I am sorry that they didn't change the meds - we put all our hope and faith into these Drs and we have no choice but to trust them. If she doesn't improve or if she gets even worse then hassle the Dr constantly until she listens to what you say - thinking of you and good luck xxxx


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh my, that is disappointing.  

I think it might be an idea to start a diary right now before recommencing the Sulfasalazine. Have a look at the one in the wiki for suggested inclusions...

http://www.crohnsforum.com/wiki/Diary-Inclusions

...get a baseline and then if symptoms worsen when the Sulfasalizine is reintroduced I would plonk the book down in front of her and say...explain that then please! Particularly when diarrhoea is listed a side effect. 

Have you seen this link re the IBD unit at the SCH? If not this is it...

http://www.sch.edu.au/departments/crohns_colitis/

...I would give the outpatient clinic a ring and have a chat to them. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 3, 2012)

ERGH!  Frustrating:ymad:

I second what everyone else said and great suggestion Dusty (now don't go getting a big head). 

The doc is new to the case so sometimes you just have to play nice nice and let them do their things and see for themselves that something isn't working.  Who knows maybe just maybe she is right...Crossing our fingers over here that things go up from here.  The important thing is you are with the right kind of doc now!

Hang in there mama!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 3, 2012)

At least you now have the right type of doctor.  If the d starts again I would ring a leave messages with the GI reception.


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have kept a diary since she started medication.
There has been no problems since i stopped the
sulfasalazine so now all i can do is wait and see
what happens.


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 5, 2012)

It's been 2 days back on sulfasalazine so far so good.
I'm starting to get worried about her back. I did mention 
it to the doctor, she said its probably from her inflammed
bowel. I think we should see our GP but considering she
had a blood test i might have to wait till tuesday for the results. 
Also the doc kept asking if any family members have had
kidney stones. What would that have to do with IBD?


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 6, 2012)

Blood results should be available the next day unless it is something out of the ordinary. 

I hope all continues to go well with the sulfasalazine. Fingers crossed! 

If there is disease in the terminal ileum it can affect the reabsorption of uric acid out of the blood and back into the bowel. This resulting increase in circulating uric acid can make sufferers more prone to uric acid kidney stones. Also those with small bowel disease can be prone to oxalate stones because of fat malabsorption and it in turn allowing for the absorption of oxalate and it then being deposited in the kidney's. Generally speaking those with ileal resections are at the greatest risk. 

Another thing to consider if the terminal ileum is diseased and kidney pain is present is hydronephrosis. Both of my children suffered with it to varying degrees with Sarah's being worse than Matt's. What happens is the swollen and inflamed bowel presses against the right ureter (the tube that drains urine from the kidney into the bladder) causing it to obstruct. This in turn means urine backs up into the kidney causing it to swell and become painful. It is something that will resolve when the inflammation is treated but it should not be left for extended periods of time as permanent kidney damage may result. If hydronephrosis is a possibility and imaging was going to considered I would not recommend an ultrasound as it can be very painful, it certainly was for Sarah, but rather a CT or MRI. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Dusty your not a doctor by any chance?
You seem to know more than our doctors.
My daughters terminal ileum was not affected.
With the blood results, this doctor only works at this practice on tuesdays
so thats why we can't get the results back sooner.
Also diarrhea is back, which proves it is the tablets.
Take care doc


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 6, 2012)

:lol:, no, just someone that eats, drinks, s***s and breathes CD. :wink: 

 So sorry to hear the diarrhoea is back. I wonder when the doc will make the connection??? Grrrrrrrrrrr. 

Good luck for Tuesday and in the meantime I hope your girl does okay, bless her. :hug:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## LilyRose (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sorry that things aren't goin so well. can you ring the GI's practice and as them to get a message to her whever she works on the other days? Just an idea.

Take care,
LilyRose


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 9, 2012)

Yesterday my daughter woke up with chest pain and pain in back right behind the chest pain she took some panadol and it went away for a few hours only to return.
Same thing happened today it keeps coming and going.
She also has a sore throat and keeps getting hot flushes.
Could this be a side effect from prednisone or sulfasalazine?


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi just an update.
Blood tests came back normal no sign of inflammation, only low in vitamin D.
So now the doctor is saying it is the sulfasalizine causing side effects.
Finally someone listened to me.
Now she is trying salofax?
I hope this works.
Take care everyone


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm glad she saw it your way...sorry your daughter had to suffer longer to prove it but at least you are on the right track now!


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 11, 2012)

Well hallelujah! Thank goodness she finally saw the light! Good work Mum!  

That would be Salofalk. Sulfasalazine is also in that same class of drug but is the older breed of the 5ASA's and does tend to have more side effects. So hope the Salofalk does the trick hun...:goodluck: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi 
My daughter started salofalk tablets on friday and now the diarrhea and 
abdominal pain is back.
I dont know what to do we haven't even got an appointment made yet at the 
childrens hospital.
Why would they give her salofalk if it is in the same class as sulfsalazine?
This is starting to drive me crazy


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 14, 2012)

Damn it!  I'm so sorry to hear that Mum. :hug:

They may have tried the salofalk because it is one of the newer class of 5ASA's. Some people do find that a switch between drugs in the same class can make a difference. 

I would ring the doctor at the first opportunity and tell them that you are back to square one with this drug, you are sick of watching your daughter suffer and you want them to ring and get her in for an appointment at the children's hospital ASAP. The other option would be to circumvent everything and everyone and take her to A&E at the hospital. 

Thinking of you hun, :heart:
Dusty. xxxxxxxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Dusty

I didn't get any sleep last night iv'e been worrying all night.
I feel like we're going around in circles.

It's been 5 months since diagnosed with no end in sight

I think i will ring the hospital monday and explain what
has been happening. 

I just can't beleive i have to keep pushing these doctors
so my daughter can get the right treatment , they just don't
seem to care .Then again maybe they do care,
it might just me being impatient

Any way i'm off to have another coffee to keep me awake

Take care


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 14, 2012)

Also i could't beleive the original price of these tablets $297 FOR 1 month
lucky we're on a health care card and only paid $5.80
How are people supost to afford these?


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 14, 2012)

:hug::hug::hug: 

I would ring the hospital too hun. Taking the sort of control you are can often help lessen the worry too, it gives you focus, a goal to aim to toward. Also don't take no for answer. As much as it sucks sometimes you have to stand your ground and say until you do x I am going nowhere. When my daughter was undiagnosed I found myself in that situation, she had been admitted the night before via A&E and when the paediatrician came the following morning and he started fluffing about I told him I suspected it was Crohn's. He dismissed it on the spot so I told him until he proved to me it wasn't we weren't leaving the hospital. 

You aren't being impatient Mum, after all you are the one with her 24/7 and living this not the docs. You know her better than anyone else. 

As to the meds, deep breaths! :lol: They always put the full price on the label. It is covered by the PBS so those not on a health care card will pay $34.00.  

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 17, 2012)

Today i rang the doctor and was told i should give meds a chance
to start working about 3-4 weeks before she decides if she will
change them even though i told her diarrhea had come back since 
starting salofalk.
I'm starting to get very frustrated with these doctors.


----------



## Tesscorm (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't blame you for being frustrated!!! :angry-banghead:  I think these doctors forget that these are our children they're taking care of and that we are at their mercy!  It truly is maddening!

I hope you begin to see some improvement soon!


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 17, 2012)

Ditto Tess....And did she happen to say what her plan is after 4 weeks of diarhea?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't worry i sure wont be waiting that long.
If things are still the same by next week i'll be 
contacting her again. 

Last night she had no diarrhea only small ''plops'' 
and still a bit of abdominal pain. 

Also i don't know if this is related but she's been 
getting nose bleeds since she has been diagnosed,
it might just be a coincidence.

Take care everyone


----------



## Catherine (Jul 17, 2012)

Upsetmom

Does daughter have iron defiiciency anemia?  Sarah also has a lot of blood noses, which increase when her hemoglobin is low.  Blood noses are listed as a symptom for anemia.

They also could it cause by the cold weather and heating in the homes.  My youngest daughter has had a least one nose every day for last few days. (She doesnot have crohn).


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 17, 2012)

Catherine
My daughters blood tests were all good 2 weeks ago
she was only low in vitamin D.
These nose bleeds seem to happen once a week, it only
bleeds from one side i keep forgetting to tell my GP.
We don't put the heater on very often as she seems to get 
too hot


----------



## swing9cats (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi UpsetMom, I think its important that you make sure she is eating the right foods (consider reading the specific carbohydrate diet), find a reputable doctor through the CCFA and follow what they have to say (maybe looks for ones that are doing research or participating in research studies).  I was diagnosed when I was 20...and they immediately put me on Prednisone.  But I think my disease was too challenging to deal with for a few of my GI's that I had so I bounced around a few clinics until I found "the one".  My last GI left me on 40mgs of prednisone for over a year...did havoc on my body.  My most recent team tapered me off and enrolled me in a wonderful trial for a drug called Stelara which has VERY limited side effects and has actually done wonders for me.  Also maybe take her to a CCFA event it may give her moral support.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Catherine (Jul 18, 2012)

Upsetmom

Then the blood nose, is most likely nothing to worry about.  Is she getting the blood nose when she feeling hot.


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 18, 2012)

swing9cats
When she was diagnosed i asked if there was anything
she should't eat and was told let her eat anything  she
wants but i have been keeping an eye out to see if any 
foods don't agree with her but can't seem to make a connection.

Catherine
I'm not quiet sure i'll have to pay more attention now that 
you've mentioned it


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 18, 2012)

Re: nose bleeds...has she had bloods done for B12, Folate and Iron Stores? You can have a normal Haemoglobin but still be anaemic. If they haven't been done I would start here. 

It is possible for Crohn's to manifest in the mucous membranes of the nose and it will manifest as nose bleeds. This is a pretty rare EIM though. 

Good luck hun! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 18, 2012)

Dusty 
i'm not sure if she had them test done
all i know is she told me she wasn't anemic
As far as i know was she was checking everything


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 18, 2012)

They aren't tests that are run routinely like a FBC, LFT's and UEC's are. I would ask for a copy of all the blood results and go from there. 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 20, 2012)

My daughters diarrhea and pain has been getting worse,
This morning i rang the childrens hospital to find out 
when her appointment is i was told the IBD nurse
would ring me back. 6 hours later i'm still waiting

At lunch time i decided to ring the doctor even though
i knew she wasn't working there today. I asked where
i could get in contact  with her as my daughter was getting 
worse and i decided to stop her tablets and didn't know 
if that was the right thing to do. The secretary told me
that this was her day off and she wasn't working any where
today ,then she asked for my daughters name when i told
her she said hold the line i think  i might have the dates 
mixed up she might be working after all.
Any way doctor rang  me and said stop salofalk
and IBD nusre will ring me when she's not busy to make
the appointment. How long are these people busy i've
been waiting all day .


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 20, 2012)

I forgot to ask about the nose bleeds


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 20, 2012)

I would ring back and remind them you have been waiting all day and you have an appointment in an hour. Since it is Friday afternoon you will hold the line while they find out when your appointment is. :wink: 

The nose bleeds. If the nurse does come on the line to you ask her. If not it will be okay but did these start before the Salofalk was commenced or at about the same time? 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 20, 2012)

Nose bleeds started before the salofalk


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 20, 2012)

Just rang the IBD nurse and was told i was 
just about to ring you. Yeah right.

The nurse told me sometimes it take a few
medications till you get the right one

My daughter has an appointment on 2 august


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 20, 2012)

I bet she had the phone in her hand...not! :voodoo: 

Indeed it does take many people quite a bit of trial error to find the medication or combination of meds/therapies. Remind them of that if try persisting with the wrong medication in the future! :eek2: :lol: 

Roll on the 2/8! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 20, 2012)

Well you seem O.K. with this all but I am VERY frustrated for you and at the risk of poking a sleeping mama bear: 

1 - on the whole phone thing YEAH RIGHT! 
2 - sometimes it takes more tries at different meds to find the right one..yeah but two tries at one that I already told you didn't work?
3 - 8/2???  Serious?  I was already in there and you chose to use a med I told you didn't work...my daughter is worse and now you want me to wait until 8/2? I played nice nice now you play too! ERGH!!!!!  

You truly are a saint for being so calm with all this.  

Maybe I am just a high strung city type?


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 20, 2012)

crohnsinct
I am a very patient person i have been dealing with doctors
for my sick husband for the last 4 years and have realised
that you have to push these doctors but i'm still learning
to be a bit more agressive, i've come a long way since i 
joined this site


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 20, 2012)

Ha!  If you teach me to be more patient I will teach you how to push more


----------



## Farmwife (Jul 20, 2012)

crohnsinct said:


> Ha!  If you teach me to be more patient



If you could teach our dear crohnsinct to be more patient, I'll learn how to be less country. It ain't going to happen! We love her just the way she is!:kiss:


Hopefully soon you'll figure out the medicines.
I hope your apt. goes well in August. 

Farmwife


----------



## upsetmom (Jul 24, 2012)

:dance: Just an update my daughter has been back to
            normal since stopping salofalk.


----------



## Sascot (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, just been catching up on your thread as I was away.  Sorry to hear you've been having so much bother.  I know what it's like to be so frustrated with doctors!!  Manys the time I've been carrying my phone around where ever I go only to wait and wait!
Glad your daughter is feeling better off the medication.  Hope they manage to find one that suits soon.  We are currently inbetween meds as my son's liver couldn't deal with the Aza.


----------



## crohnsinct (Jul 24, 2012)

Well thank goodness for that.  I hope she continues to be comfortable until 8/2.


----------



## DustyKat (Jul 26, 2012)

It is so good to hear that things have settled again off the meds!  

Now to get her onto a treatment that will provide lasting peace and relief! Bless her...:hug:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Aug 2, 2012)

WOW what a day 

Didn't believe the excellent service we got at the IBD clinic.
We had been so use to seeing doctors that always seem to
rush us out so i was shocked to be in there for 2 hours.
Any way the plan is to try pentasa and if that doesn't work
the next step is imuran.
I was told that if she had another
flare that she would be put on flagyl instead of pred

Also the dietician came to see us  and i asked if there was
any food to avoid and she said no, only avoid fibre when
in a flare 

They also want to do an MRI of the small bowel but we were
told the waiting list is 6 months so i might contact my local
hospital to see if i can get her in sooner

I hope everyones been well


----------



## Patricia56 (Aug 2, 2012)

Not to contradict the dietician, but you may want to reduce or limit dairy and gluten when she is flaring. These molecules are very large and hard for the body to digest. Our dietician, who specialized in treating people with severe GI problems and feeding issues, told us that and it seems to have been born out by our experience.


----------



## upsetmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just an update
My daughter was on pentasa for a few days and developed a sore throat and chest pain. I was told to take her off it and see how she goes for a few days and then to try again. Well she went back to normal for a few days and then all the symptoms came back plus diarrhea so i have stopped till we contact the nurse on monday .Do they eventually find the right medication i'm worried they won't . What happens if she has side effects with everything they try?
Thanks take care everyone


----------



## Sascot (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear your daughter couldn't take the Pentasa.  I'm afraid I'm not much help with meds - my son is off Aza and not yet on anything else - I am burying my head in the sand :biggrin:.  I am sure they will find the right med for your daughter, it may just take a bit of trial and error.  Good luck with her treatments.


----------



## kimmidwife (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi upset mom,
I just wanted to say I understand what you are going through. My daughter has had bad reactions to a lot of the medications as well. Methotrexate and LDN were the only two she has not had reactions to although the methotrexate did stop working for her after  her second year on it. Sometimes it takes time to find the right medication hang in there i am sure you will find it.


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi upsetmom,

How did things go on Monday? 

It can be a fair bit of trial and error for some to find the drug or combination of treatments that best suit them and their disease. You will get though hun, I know it's hard not to worry and despair when you see your child suffering but it will be okay...:hug: 

Thinking of you, :heart:
Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Aug 16, 2012)

Its been a disaster Dusty

I rang the nurse first thing monday morning and she told me she'll talk to the doctor and get back to me. Well i waited all day with no call . Tuesday i got a call saying the doctor will look at her file and he'll make a decision. 
Wednesday i kept calling and leaving a message on her answering machine but i never got a call back so that night i decided to give her the pentasa before bed instead of the morning. Well she woke up feeling ok but last night her poo was hard and there was a white line through it and when she wiped it was only blood . I still gave her the pentasa before bed last night.  She woke up this morning feeling good.  I'm going to ring again this morning 

take care


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 16, 2012)

Good lord! That is awful Mum...:hug: 

Do you have another number to ring other than the nurse's? 

Can you ring the doctors office directly and speak to the staff there? 

I know you won't be speaking to a nurse but you can still plead your case. Tell them you are at your wit's end because your calls aren't getting answered. Tell them you don't know what to do and your daughter is suffering and it shouldn't be up to you to have to make treatment decisions. Tell them you will hold the line until someone with an answer speaks to you. Tell them it is unacceptable. It is unfortunate but it is often the squeaky wheel that gets the oil, it shouldn't be that way but often it is.  

Above all else good luck!

Dusty. xxx


----------



## upsetmom (Aug 16, 2012)

The only number i have is from the nurse no doctors numbers
I've already called and left a message. And here i was thinking we finally found a place where she would get treated properly 
I'll update when i when i know something


----------



## upsetmom (Aug 16, 2012)

I finally received a call 
The doctor still hasn't looked at her file.
I told her about trying the pentasa at night and her hard poo and blood
well apparently its a good sign that she hasn't got a sore throat or diarrhea.
I've been told to check her next poo to see if she's constipated and if she is to give her 20mls of parachoc and call back on monday  
Also i have to try giving her the pentasa a little bit earlier


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 16, 2012)

Well hallelujah! But it sucks that the doc hasn't looked at the file! Ugh! :voodoo: 

Now I wouldn't in a million years wish this disease on anyone but sometimes just sometimes I wish docs and their staff walked a mile in our and our children's shoes and then lets see how quickly the phone calls and follow up would be returned! Grrrrrrrrrr. Mind you have alluded to something along those lines with health professionals on more than one occasion myself! :shifty: 

Let us know how you getting on over the weekend Mum. Good luck! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## my little penguin (Aug 16, 2012)

I tend to have little patience.
 I also keep calling since every call is logged and so is the fact of when they respond:hallo3:
So no response- I call again.
The good docs call back-
the not so good ones......well


----------



## upsetmom (Aug 23, 2012)

Just an up date 
My daughter is still on pentasa and doing ok apart from the flu. No diarrhea. She has a sore throat but i'm not sure if it's from the flu or the pentasa. We'll have to wait and see till she gets over the flu. Tomorrow i have to increase her 
tablets . So far so good


----------



## DustyKat (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update hun!  

It's so good to hear things are going well, except for the flu that is! :voodoo: 

Sending loads of luck and well wishes that all continues to head in the right direction! 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Sascot (Aug 24, 2012)

Glad she seems to be ok so far.  Hope the flu goes away soon!


----------



## kimmidwife (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope the flu goes away fast and she continues on feeling good!


----------



## crohnsinct (Aug 24, 2012)

Aw poor pumpkin...poor mommy!  So hard when they get something like the flu and you are trying to sort things out..don't know what is a symptom of what.  I hope the flu goes away quickly and she is feeling tip top soon!


----------

